# Cedar Point Entertainment



## bcronenwett (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, just was wondering if any of you have worked for Cedar Point Entertainment?

If So:
any suggestions/tips?


----------



## Footer (Jul 19, 2009)

I think Derek did way back when...

Had a few friends who have done it. Biggest complaint is the housing is horrible, but most summer stocks are. If you want to learn how to really run a spot, its the place to do it, especially on the ice shows.


----------



## bcronenwett (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I have a boat the is only 15 mins away... so housing is taken care of... Now when you say run a spot..... do you mean a spot light? I have tried to look into this as much a possible however I can't find much... I wasn't sure if they had companies program their shows or if it's the actually employees. If so than the employees must just be button monkeys?


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone familiar with Cedar Point from 1976-2007 should sense something suspicious.:neutral:

Link to 1991 article from Toledo _Blade._


----------



## bcronenwett (Jul 19, 2009)

not sure im getting it...


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jul 20, 2009)

If you are working their shows, you will be a button monkey and fixture focuser/relamper. You will not be designing or programming. You can meet their designers and programmers, but at this point in the Season, it is unlikely. 

I'd say it's good work experience though. The grind of a Theme Park gig is unlike any other, except maybe Cruise gigs. Cruise gigs are nicer though.


----------



## shiben (Jul 22, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Anyone familiar with Cedar Point from 1976-2007 should sense something suspicious.:neutral:
> 
> Link to 1991 article from Toledo _Blade._



Am I missing something? All I noticed is that their weekly rates are about 1/6th of peoples I know working in technician jobs for real companies around where i work...


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2009)

In Ohio summer theme parks in 1991? 

Marje Cronenwitt was Live Shows Manager and later VP of Entertainment at Cedar Point from '76-'97. I found it odd that she and the OP share an uncommon surname, and are both from Ohio, that's all.


----------



## fredthe (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe not so suspicious, as a quick check of 411.com shows 53 Cronenwetts in Ohio... though they certanly could be distant consins


----------



## bcronenwett (Aug 3, 2009)

Ha ha Ha .... thanks for the stats!


----------



## bdkdesigns (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahh yes, Marje! I got the pleasure of running into her several times this summer at the Huron Playhouse. I worked at CP a few years back as a production assistant and it was a lot of fun. As was mentioned, the housing was rather lackluster but I with 6 other Live E! people sharing an apartment style type of housing that they offer. The pay was also rather disappointing. 

The major draw back to Cedar Point, and Cedar Fair as a whole, are that they are WAY behind the times in pay rates. As an entertainment manager, I only made something around $6.50 an hour. I think it has gone up but it is still nowhere near where it should be. They also do not pay you time and a half overtime. If you get approved for overtime, it is only at your normal pay rate and nothing more. I worked at Busch Gardens the following year on their big show as just a normal tech and made double the money AND time and a half for overtime. 

What is invaluable about it though is the experience. There is nothing else out there that can match running the same show 5-7 times a day for 6 days out of the week like they do there. The talent level is usually pretty high up and Cedar Point is known for its quality shows, having won several Big E awards at IAAPA. 

Having said that, the park is feeling the economy just like any other park. Losing Marje to her retirement has taken it's toll on the department. She was extremely well respected around the park and as such, I think she got special treatment (which she deserved as I'm sure Derek would agree). Budgets have been slashed considerably since she retired and the show quality has suffered, such as no more live band at the Red Garter Saloon which has been a staple of Live E! It's has only been little things like that but who knows what might happen next.

All that being said, it is still worth the experience. Where else can you get the chance to work quality lighting equipment, they rent from 4 Wall out of Vegas, on a daily basis and then get the opportunity to hit a world class roller coaster before going back home? The shows are a lot of fun and so are the people. My only real complaint while working there was the pay, but then again it counted as my internship so that I could graduate.


----------



## fredthe (Aug 18, 2009)

bdkdesigns said:


> They also do not pay you time and a half overtime.


If you were working more than 40 hours per week, then they were likely breaking the law


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 18, 2009)

As I understand it, until recently (2007?) under Ohio law, "seasonal" employees were exempt from minimum wage and overtime.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes. I thought Theme Parks still fall under an exemption from that law though? I seem to remember CP employess being upset when the laws changed.


----------



## fredthe (Aug 24, 2009)

I was thinking of Federal regulations... but since Theme Parks don't generally participate in interstate commerce, then the state laws would apply.

(Interestingly, emplyees who handle the mail, or answer the phones might be covered by FLSA, as those can be "interstate" activities.)

-Fred


----------

